# audio mixer software help



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

The 2 most popular ones used on this forum are GoldWave and Audacity. I use GoldWave, but only because I discovered that one first. I think they're probably pretty much the same.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I use Audacity..... and its free !


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've only used it for a few mixes, but Audacity does the job. And the free-ness doesn't hurt. I used it for my Werewolves of London and Edgar Winters Frankenstein mixes.


----------

